# Liquid Egg Whites expiration?



## Livebig14 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey guys.  I want to order a large tub of liquid egg whites, as buying in bulk is cheaper.  Im wondering how long will a tub of refrigerated egg whites last after being opened?  thanks for the help


----------



## Life (Jun 14, 2011)

They generally tell you to use within seven to ten days of opening from what I recall. You could do powdered instead.. that lasts longer.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 14, 2011)

There should be expiraiton date on the tub.  I used to separate yolks from whites myself.  It was lot cheaper that way for me.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 14, 2011)

It's usually stamped on the container.

Speaking of container, where do you find "tubs" of egg whites and how much are they?


----------



## Chubby (Jun 14, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> It's usually stamped on the container.
> 
> Speaking of container, where do you find "tubs" of egg whites and how much are they?


Google search 'liquid egg white'.  I ordered from Eggwhite International long time ago.  It took almost a month to get my order, also didn't like it.  It is very expensive for me.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lanas Egg Whites Home Page

These are the ones i bought just waiting for them to come in.  Pretty cheap for the amount you get.  Im willing to spend a few extra bucks to save some time.  Check em out


----------



## Chubby (Jun 14, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Lanas Egg Whites Home Page
> 
> These are the ones i bought just waiting for them to come in. Pretty cheap for the amount you get. *Im willing to spend a few extra bucks to save some time. Check em out*


Yes, it makes sense. Liquid eggwhites are good choice for busy people.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 14, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> Yes, it makes sense. Liquid eggwhites are good choice for busy people.


yes thats true.  thanks for the help


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 14, 2011)

For me, buying a flat of eggs is the most economical way to do it. I put the yolks on my dog's food.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 14, 2011)

alright thanks Sloppy.  I already ordered Lanas egg whites ill let you guys know how i like them


----------

